# Vasectomy-Can anyone



## daniel (Mar 9, 2009)

Can anyone give me some info on vasectomy counseling. (Pre-Operative)


Say in a family physician setting, the patient comes in to be consulted on a possible vasectomy being done. The physician gives the patient the consent forms to fill out and return in 30 days. After the patinet returns with the consent forms after 30 days. The proceudre is done.


Is this Pre-Op visit included in the procedure, or can we bill an E/M for this.

As such. 992XX- V25.09



Respectfully
Daniel


P.S- Can you give me any links on this topic.


----------

